

 Diverging views on Big Data density, and some gimmes - bayareaguy
http://databeta.wordpress.com/2009/05/14/bigdata-node-density/#more-140

======
thristian
He doesn't say Hadoop is 40x less efficient than PostgreSQL, he says Hadoop is
40x less efficient than eBay's Greenplum data-warehouse, which Wikipedia tells
me is apparently a proprietary produced "based on" PostgreSQL.

------
gojomo
Headline is based on a totally muddleheaded interpretation of the recent
sorting speed trial. Yahoo used 3800 machines to shoot for a sorting record --
not because they "need 40x the number of machines" as compared to a Greenplum
PostgreSQL cluster for storing the data.

